# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Lunch Suggestion?

## katva

Any suggestions for a nice spot for lunch----a business lunch?  So...... Good food ( clients are into good food), good atmosphere, and not too loud.  Mid-town East location would be ideal!  I found this spot on Yelp, but can't get over the "replica artworks of Renaissance Artists" from the home page description .....

http://www.fabiopiccolofiore.com/

suggestions very much appreciated!!!!!:)

----------


## soyabeans

la grenouille on 3 east 52nd. street---212 752 1495
the modern in MOMA 9 west 53rd st. 212 333 1220
the four seasons 99 e 52nd st. 212 754 9494
all are great for a business and/or special Lunch
hope this helps

----------


## katva

Thank you!!!  All look great, and Modern at MOMA is absolutely perfect, considering our topic of lunch discussion planned. Perfect. Reservations are made!

----------


## marybeth

Kathy,
The Modern at MOMA is one of our absolute favorites for lunch in the city.  Excellent food and service in a spectacular setting.  You and your clients will love it!

mb

----------


## katva

Oh, so good to hear, MB!  We are meeting with a close friend of mine who is an art expert and gallery owner,  to discuss collecting. This is just perfect!  Thanks :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

geez I will be looking for NYC lunch suggestions for 4 adults and 17 kids pretty soon   :cool: 

I'm thinking Rays pizza

----------


## katva

:Big Grin:   Sounds good to me!  Just not this particular lunch date.....LOL

----------


## MIke R

yeah I'm sure....

hopefully I get Fred to buy me a cup of coffee

----------


## katva

> hopefully I get Fred to buy me a cup of coffee



Now THERE'S an idea!!! :Star:

----------


## NYCFred

> Now THERE'S an idea!!!




SEVENTEEN kids? 

Only if I can bring restraints.

----------


## MIke R

no..just you and I...on my down time...all five minutes of it...LOL

probably staying midtown

----------


## beachfamily

> geez I will be looking for NYC lunch suggestions for 4 adults and 17 kids pretty soon  
> 
> I'm thinking Rays pizza



You may want to consider Serafina (there are a few locations in Manhattan...my favorite is 79th and Madison Ave) for pizza and salads and other Italian dishes.

----------


## MIke R

big enough to sit 20 all together?

----------


## beachfamily

> big enough to sit 20 all together?



Mike, I have seen large groups sitting together, although I don't know about 20 people.
Perhaps you can call them to see if they can seat 20 together:


Their phone # is:
212 734 2676

----------


## MIke R

yeah I will...looks interesting on their website.....says they have multiple private rooms...that may be the way to go....

thanks for that

----------


## beachfamily

> yeah I will...looks interesting on their website.....says they have multiple private rooms...that may be the way to go....
> 
> thanks for that



My pleasure!

Serafina, on 79th Street, is up a flight of stairs.
They also have another room above that.
Perhaps that is where they accommodate the larger parties.

----------


## soyabeans

you might also consider Gramercy Tavern on 20th street...(just made a reservation for me and Carole for Friday)
always one of the top rated restaurants in the city

----------


## katva

> you might also consider Gramercy Tavern on 20th street...(just made a reservation for me and Carole for Friday)
> always one of the top rated restaurants in the city



Thanks!   I had actually considered it, but we don't have time to cab downtown and then back uptown..So far, I have Eleven Madison Park for dinner Wednesday, The Modern at MOMA for lunch on Thursday, and then dinner at my hotel Thurs. evening (not really known for the food, so much as a really cool roof bar/lounge, and the small plates menu looks great!).  What I don't have planned is lunch on Friday.  We will be UES around 58th & 3rd.  Probably grab a sandwich or something---know of any great delis or cafes around there?---somewhere we don't need a rez, since I can't gauge when we will be through working for the day....

----------


## soyabeans

why not consider P J Clarke's on 3rd and 55th street.......great for people watching and very good burgers
Serifina 38 east 58th and Madison and 29 east 61st and Madison casual Italian also  people watching

----------


## katva

Thank you so much!  P J Clarke's looks perfect.

----------


## JEK

Another fun spot that our NYC son took us to recently http://www.chinagrillmgt.com/restaur...china-grill-ny

----------


## katva

Great, thanks JEK---another winner!  I did make a reservation for lunch Friday, and may modify accordingly.  Asian actually sounds perfect.  Then I can cab straight down to Penn Station from there---easier than cabbing cross-town on a Friday afternoon!

----------

